# Need Help Mazatlan Rehab for Mother



## Bobcat001 (Jan 22, 2016)

My elderly mother is visiting in Mazatlan. She broke her hip yesterday at her hotel and had surgery last night at Sharp Hospital. We are looking for a recommendation on a facility where she can do rehabilitation for a couple of weeks, before returning to the USA. Any assistance is appreciated. I live in California and will be coming to Mazatlan tomorrow, January 23rd.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Perhaps the hospital, or her doctors, would be able to make some suggestions if you don‘t get any responses from residents in Mazatlan today. Much will depend upon where she was staying; but, if in a comfortable rental, perhaps hiring a nurse for the duration would do the trick until she can travel.


----------

